# Any other quilters?



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

I have been addicted to hand quilting for years.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful 3HF, love the blue one. Very fine work. 

I've been a quilter for about 20 years or so, but slowed down in the past few years.  Don't have a big worktable, just my dining table, and can't crawl around on the floor to do the basting... so I stick to smaller projects.  Have lots of UFOs, some of them large tops.  Must get them finished some day.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 18, 2015)

My wife is an avid quilter, I just showed her the pics in this post; she says "wow!"         :wink:


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you. It's nice to be appreciated by other quilters. Will your wife share pics?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm not a quilter, but your quilts are lovely!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2015)

Agree, they are lovely. I tried quilting maybe 16 years ago. A fiasco! I'm somewhat dyslexic and turned or sewed the squares the wrong way all the time, ripping and doing it yet again and again.

With help I managed a baby quilt. I couldn't even bind the edges myself. I feel sad I just can't manage to quilt because I love them not only for their warmth and comfort but as an art form. I admire quilters. It's not so easy to do.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm sorry. I find it wonderfully relaxing.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 18, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Thank you. It's nice to be appreciated by other quilters. Will your wife share pics?



I think she'd be delighted to, I'll ask her to pick some favorites and I'll post 'em.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks I love looking at peoples quilts.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 18, 2015)

3HF ...Your quilt is Beautifull and my colour, I live in South Australia , and always go to the quilting/ craft shows .just to look at and admire the Beautifull quilts.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 18, 2015)

Lovely, I have done smaller pieces.  Never a large quilt.  I too love quilt shows.  A few years ago a gallery showed some done by an artist.  She combined painting with quilting.  They were totally amazing.


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2015)

What amazing colorful quilts! I admire your creativity and patience. What a treat to see them.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

Oops, double. My brother got this one.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2015)

I LOVE the blue one!  Beautiful work.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2015)

How long does it take you to make one of those big quilts?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Thank you. It's nice to be appreciated by other quilters. Will your wife share pics?



I haven't forgotten,


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2015)

so beautiful Tnt! I wish I had the pink one for myself.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

Another quilter here, I like hand work, still working on my Dear Jane and a couple of Baltimores, they rotate in and out of the UFO trunk as the mood tales me along with my other crafts


----------



## Cookie (Nov 14, 2016)

Quilter here too.  Lots of quilts finished and some big tops still waiting to complete.  Sometimes its hard to start and sometimes its hard to stop.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you for sharing photos of your wonderful projects!  I really admire all that handwork.  I like to sew and do embroidery and have made a few quilts - mostly crib or lap size.  I have two single bed tops completed (one in 1999) but haven't had the time to finish them off.  I prefer the hand quilting so that takes a little longer.  Whenever I see fabrics I cannot help but sort them in my mind and combine them for awesome quilts.  I have at least 3 stacks of fabric tucked away for someday quilts!  Once the husband is officially retired and we are settled in our new place, I figure I will need some winter projects to keep busy.  We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 15, 2016)

3horsefarm - Very nice!


----------

